# Auto insurance



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody got a reliable auto insurance company?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Forgot about that the banks to sell insurance, I don't need it, lol, my car is so old but for those with new cars.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Depends on the year of your car. If it is a newer car I suggest you use casa-insurance at the dealership. At least this works well for me for my Ford Explorer and Ford Focus. Otherwise I have also used BPI Auto Insurance a couple of years which was also ok and fair priced. Remeber too it is all negotiable, price and coverage.


CaptainLarsen, thanks for your post.

To the listers: Doesn't annual renewal of vehicle tags come with some insurance as part of the renewal? 

Does that cover vehicle theft or collision damage? Anyone know how much coverage?

Tks,
pac


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

>> not been shot at yet at least not for a traffic accident..

LOL!

You answered my question, of whether to buy a cheap (disposable) vehicle vs a better one that would need insurance. I was told there was some type of insurance included with the tag renewal, that alone is very important. 

Personally I would lean to a better vehicle with full coverage especially if it is daily job transportation, but too many new variables to decide yet so appreciate your input.

If you could, please private me with the name of your insurance company?

Thank you, sir! : )
pac


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

>> not been shot at yet at least not for a traffic accident..

LOL!

You answered my question, of whether to buy a cheap (disposable) vehicle vs a better one that would need insurance. I was told there was some type of insurance included with the tag renewal, that alone is very important. 

Personally I would lean to a better vehicle with full coverage especially if it is daily job transportation, but too many new variables to decide yet so appreciate your input.

If you could, please private me with the name of your insurance company?

Thank you, sir! : )
pac


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Depends on the year of your car. If it is a newer car I suggest you use casa-insurance at the dealership. At least this works well for me for my Ford Explorer and Ford Focus. Otherwise I have also used BPI Auto Insurance a couple of years which was also ok and fair priced. Remeber too it is all negotiable, price and coverage.


Sir I have BPI Insurance, in your other post you mentioned NO PROBLEMs. Are you in the Philippines really. Everything I have done or try to do is always at least a challenge. I find it hard to believe that you at least did not have to go to the police station as normally the police who are on the scene are not the investigator.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> I have lived here since Feb 2008.
> In the NCR region you normally go to the police station, in the province it depends on how close you are to it (apparently).
> I had BPI before and no problems, I now use Ford.
> If you do not believe, well that's your problem, I don't really care.


Just biught a new car and first yrs coverage is privided - in this case a local partner of Zurich Financial. I was advised to check with my Bank at renewal time as they might be able to get me equiv. coverage for less than continuing with the present one. Even so, coverages seem pretty good compared to what you'd get in the states!


----------

